

Ask HN: Cheapest way to store 6TB online? - 3amOpsGuy

What is the cheapest way to store 6TB of key-value data online?<p>The data is accessed via random lookups and needs to maintain &#60;0.5s service times per lookup and can expect around 200 concurrent accesses at any time.<p>It's currently hosted in a small Cassandra cluster and that gives lookup times of 15ms-20ms, well within acceptable limits. However there's no reason it couldn't be moved to another indexing system (it could even be moved to a suitably tuned filesystem with little effort).
======
cmer
Seems like Hetzner might be a great fit for you:
<http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex4s>

60 euros buys you 2x3tb of storage. It's raid 1 but I guess you could ask to
have it raid 0.

~~~
NarwhalAttacks
Raid 0 on 6TB is a terrifying prospect.

------
mattbillenstein
How big are your objects? 6TB in AWS S3 is about $720/month ...

------
NarwhalAttacks
If you are near a larger city, I would look into colocation hosting. Buy the
hardware up front, and get some big disks. RAID or ZFS for redundancy.

------
3amOpsGuy
Thanks all for the leads. Hetzner are seriously low priced, impressive.

In the end we've gone for co-location, we tried to avoid this due to the
hassles we've had in the past around physical access.

I guess this workload isn't a great fit for the cloud just yet. Maybe some
day!

------
e-dard
I haven't checked, but I would think Amazon Glacier, assuming you only need to
long-term archive the data.

~~~
bockris
Did you even read his post?

This is a key-value DB that he needs 1/2 sec response time to. Glacier is
primarily a 'vault' type service where your access time is measured in hours.

~~~
e-dard
No! This crappy iOS app has a glitch and only showed the “cheapest way to
store 6TB online” part!

That’s amused me somewhat _chuckles_

